

How to beat procrastination - halfdan
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/11/how-to-beat-procrastination.html

======
bitcuration
The mystery of procrastination is essentially you've lost the compelling,
whether is it external or internal, motivation or obligation, deep down you
absolutely hate it since it has turned into a pure taxing to your brain and
your subconscious has seen through it accomplishing it is not attractive to
you.

The reason procrastination occurs is because a viable escape does not exist
while you've been constantly attempting.

